# CAPTION COMP - New Sponsor Wanted.



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Our previous Caption Comp sonsor (Modern Fishing Magazine) have succumbed to the global recession (apparently it hits magazines too!)and unfortunately are no longer able to provide any monthly goodies for our caption comp prize. We'd like to thank them again for their generosity over the last 6 months.

As such, we now have an opportunity for a new sponsor to support this monthly comp, someone who can provide a monthly prize which goes out to the winner. In return for sponsorship, you'll get increased fishing mojo, beautiful women (or men :shock: ) throwing themselves at you, extra brownie points off the better half...oh yeah, and some exposure on AKFF as well.

If anyone is interested, please pm me (Davey G) or email [email protected] with details of what you are able to offer.

Thanks!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

OK, I haven't exactly been bowled over with replies to our call for sponsors for this monthly comp...

As mentioned, Modern Fishing no longer are supplying prizes so (for now) theres no monthly prize on offer in this Caption Comp.

However if theres a generous tackle shop, fishing gear supplier, kayak accessories company etc out there who wants to get a bit of exposure via sponsoring this comp each month (prizes valued at about $50 a month are requested) then we'll be happy to help provide that exposure via AKFF.

My contact details are above (or just pm me) and we'll go from there.

Thanks. Dave


----------

